# training plans for Saturday, 7-9



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey - I have plans for today !!

Live birds with a few friends

Faelan: Flower Pot marking drills. School blinds.
Towhee: Hold the bird and walk 2 feet with bird in mouth.

And, possibly starting distraction drills - it kind of bothered me at the test this past weekend that some folks were getting upset if people talked, and while we chatter in group training, in obedience and agility we deliberately train to help our dogs focus - I think it would be good for field training too.

All dogs later today: Obedience at the club; Faelan and Casey prep for Open, Towhee prep for Novice.

And - have to share: the proofs from last weekend are up - Faelan's water series (and yes, check book has been opened  )

Junior Hunt Test » Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club Hunt Test » Karen Hocker Photography & Design Studio

Faelan's land series (sorry I did not groom him before the test so his fur is mussed from all the water work)

http://www.karenhocker.com/show_proofs.php?shoot=1244&date=070311&class=50&s=250&np=14&nr=330


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

We are field training tomorrow with the group. Don't know what is in store for us. Progression has otherwise been slow because the field near my house is covered in cheat grass this time of year  Our pattern blinds were set up at my friend's house and we have not graduated yet. It is hard for me to drive out there after work, because it ends up being an 1:45 hour commute and I haven't been up to it. I need to jump back on--usually I am highly motivated. Next pattern blind we will set up at a park near my house for sure.

I will be doing some obedience training today. I think she is looking awesome! I really want to start pushing to finish her heel training. She needs proofing, but my instructor doesn't think she is ready for distractions yet while moving. But we are phasing out food and moving on to tug as a reward which actually seems to be making her perkier. She's just never been a food hound.

Happy training!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Yardwork today, three handed casting, FTP, short hand thrown marks, heeling patterns. 

HCARC Test tomorrow. Temp is supposed to be 92 with high humidity, not the best weather for a test.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good morning all!

*Dooley*: We are going to continue working on whistle sit and start simple casting yard work. Then we will move out to the field and start with some easy doubles and work on steadiness on line and MOUTH HABITS! If I can DH to help, I'll bring Breeze out to work on honoring.

*Breeze*: Continue to work on her return positioning on the line (she likes to show off her prize once she gets back with the bird/bumper). I'll be lengthening out her marks in cover and may try an _easy_ double. While she has a BEAUTIFUL hold and mouth habits, I will make sure I correct any sloppiness.

*Tag*: Fun bumpers! Obedience: Work on not pulling on leash and sits with longer stays.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great plans so far, keep them coming! And don't forget to report back with how it went!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> Yardwork today, three handed casting, FTP, short hand thrown marks, heeling patterns.
> 
> HCARC Test tomorrow. Temp is supposed to be 92 with high humidity, not the best weather for a test.


good luck at the test!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, reporting back in....
3 handed casting went well, he only took one wrong cast. I'll settle for that. Then I did some "mini-T" work (very hot out) and that went well, too, so we called it a day.
I'm going to start tomorrow's thread now, so we can all decide tonight what to do tomorrow.
What a run-on sentence, sheeesh.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Work on sit with traffic cop with marks start transition to whistle only with CC
He had a pretty fun day today with puppy marks in moderate cover. 
He found his favorite duck to retrieve today. * TEAL*
Perfect size for puppers mouth. He Looooooved those. He got them after I switched back to 2"bumpers with streamers from 3", marking was excellent. Attitude back too.
Got some water in between walking singles and left with him wanting to get to pond after the big dogs were done it was HOT. Kept wanting to get to the lake I denied it leaving with him wanting to get in BAD.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So, Towhee stayed home today from HT training - it is very hot and she can do her bird work in my yard.

When we got to the club, we found the main dog training area had way too much cover (like shoulder high) so we went across the street where the cover was tall but sparse.
We worked with the ducks (who handled it fine and came home squaking for their food) with each dog getting one dokken followed by the duck as marks. We simplified due to the heat and the cover and the dogs really did well - one dog who hasn't had many live birds got the confidence boosting that comes with figuring out how to get that bird 

The cover was too high for schooling or sight blinds so that was not done.

Off to obedience shortly, but we will be doing water work bright and early tomorrow - this will be with our mentor so I do not know what he has planned.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

A common theme, it was hot here too! When I left the thermometer said 75 and thought not too bad. By the time we got home, it was 85 yikes! Drove over to a school yard and set up a white cone about 75 yards out. Sent Dooley on a back at about 25 yards. As he went out, I moved back until we were doing the full 75. (I should have taken my range finder :doh. I was very critical on handling of the bumper and got a few good corrections during this. We then went to the actual baseball diamond and I set up bumpers at each base. Threw the first one to second base and sent him, then worked around the field. By this time he was getting hot and very sloppy with the bumper so I took my time taking the bumper from him and had opportunity for several corrections. Ended with some fun bumpers and took him back to the car for water and the next victim.

Breeze was working on her positioning as she is such a wiggle butt. We were doing good when this woman walks up with a white foo foo dog and asks if it would bother us to stand there and watch. Well Breeze lost all concentration on what we were doing and I replied to the woman it's okay we can leave. :doh: That must have pi$$ed her off cuz I turned around and she left, oh well. Back to work. Breeze did really well. I was able to leave her on a stay and throw the bumper from a remote position. Really need to lenghten her out. I'll have to pull the wingers out and make sure they are all charged up.

With Tag I threw some fun bumpers while he was on a very long line so I was able to really chuck it out there. He did good, but was getting hot, so I ended it on a good note and called it a day.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

In my IMHO I would ask the woman to stay there. I want him to ignore distraction. He will have plenty at a test. Good time for him to understand to concentrate on *me*.
Just a thought.
When I got the truck headed out of the training grounds temp in the truck read 100 outside.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> In my IMHO I would ask the woman to stay there. I want him to ignore distraction. He will have plenty at a test. Good time for him to understand to concentrate on *me*.
> Just a thought.
> When I got the truck headed out of the training grounds temp in the truck read 100 outside.


Had it been Dooley, I wouldn't have minded so much. Breeze is not ready for that kind of distraction yet.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

No, training here. We're out of town for a long week-end of fun in the sun. Winter's with a friend and her 3 Golden Boys.
Training on Wednesday when we are back in town.

Barb, great thread idea.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

it only works if everyone plays along! 
I see most have reported back in...looking for GoldenSail....also Swampcollie...


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

No field training yesterday--heading out soon to beat the heat for this morning. 

Obedience she did great--I want to get someone to tape us as I think her heeling has improved from our last video--yay! I'm actually switching her reward from food to tug now and getting good results. She seems to like tugging better (and my little confession is I am letting her tug on her bumpers because nothing else drives her as wild, although I am looking to buy a designated toy. It's controlled though, and she isn't sticky otherwise I would not do it).

In the meantime we 'dream' of this:


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

SC is at a hunt test


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Lisa I have one of these for obedience tug and it is great:
Clean Run: Jute Bite Stick with Handle

It's roughly shaped like a bumper, durable and doesn't get all slimy.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Anney! That is what I was looking for. I did buy something relatively similar today we'll see how it goes.


----------

